# Let Them Eat Cake...



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

For Maggie's b-day I bake her little heart shaped cakes!!! Maggie and Abbie totally loved the cakes I made them. It was so cute watching them devour their pieces of cake!!! I just love these little girls!!! They bring me so much happiness!!! Below, I included links to the recipe I used. Those are carob chips on top of the cake...not chocolate chips!!!  










I absolutely love this picture!!! :wub: 






















































Peanut Butter Delight Cake is the cake I made, but I used Oat Flour instead of Wheat Flour. So I also used their Wheat Free Instructions. For the icing I used Organic low fat cream cheese, organic banana baby food, organic peanut butter, organic honey, and a drop of vanilla. The girls loved it!!!

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Melissa, how adorable!!!! The cake looks so good and the pictures are priceless.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG I want to eat it, it looks great :smheat: :smheat: 
Those pictures are priceless, your babies are beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.too cute.they love mummy cake that i can see.love the photos.thanks for sharing.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Yummy! The cakes look amazing!

Your girls look like they really enjoyed it :wub2:

They are :Sooo cute:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are really great pictures! Too cute!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Those pictures are sooo adorable!! :wub: That cake looks really good too


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

SUPER CUTE! I love that you made them little cakes - its so cute. It seems like it was such a wonderful way to celebrate your pup's birthday  Your such a good mamma!!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Melissa, I can tell how special Maggie's birthday is . . .and that is one labor of LOVE . . . she is a darling enjoying that delectable dessert . . . .I bet she is wishing everyday is her birthday . . .give her a warm hug from me and my furbabies.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Melissa your babies and those pics are too cute!!! :wub: :wub: You can see how much they are loving the cake. Great job Momma! :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a delicious cake!!!! Looks like the girls enjoyed the birthday cake...how sweet they both are! :wub: :wub:


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Your girls are adorable and the cake looks so yummy! I will have to bookmark that one for Stella's birthday. She will be 2 in July!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

How ADORABLE! They look so cute devouring their cakes. I am going to have to try that recipe. What a good mommy you are


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

How cute! Happy birthday!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Those are fabulous pictures. I loved seeing them dig into their cakes. Your recipe needs more instructions. :huh: They look good enough to eat.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: Your girls are just too, too cute!!! :wub: :wub: 

The little cakes are adorable and look delicious!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved these pictures! Maggie had a great birthday and looks like they loved the cake.
Thanks for the link I'm going to try making one.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Adorable pictures of your girls :wub: :wub: !!!! Those cakes are making me hungry. artytime: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MAGGIE! artytime:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That cake looks yummy. Maggie and Abbie seem to be enjoying their cakes.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

They look so cute and blissfully happy with the birthday cake. I saved the link to the cakes, they have some yummy sounding recipes on there that I may have to try out.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Your girls are precious...and the pictures are just too cute :wub: 
Thanks for the link for the cake.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub2: :wub2: Wonderful pictures of beautiful pups and what pretty cakes!!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh those a lovely pictures. I bet they was sooo excited having such a lovely cake just for themselves artytime: artytime: 

thank you also fot the recipe-site!

*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: yummy ..happy birthday


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

aww...what fabulous pictures!! the cake looks delicious!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the the sweet replies!!! :sLo_grouphug3: Maggie and Abbie both mean the world to me!!! They are my :Sunny Smile:!!!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome cake - yummy!!! I'll try that for Harry's b-day in May. Thanks for sharing!


Jessie


----------

